# Fillmore Pahvant turkey scout



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Took a little ride down to the Fillmore Pahvant unit today looking for a few turkeys. Dry roads down low with lots of mud and snow as you climb higher -- mostly mud and snow. Saw a few t-rex tracks, some poop, a few feathers, and a few thousand deer... no birds out and about. Another two or three weeks and they should be doing their thing making them a little more vocal and visable. Can't wait.

Anybody seeing any birds??


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I havent been down there, But I was scounting the Monroe area a couple weeks ago and almost plowed a whole herd of them on the snowmobile . I come around a corner & there were about 10 right on the trail :shock: . Its suprising how fast those things can dissapear into the forest


----------

